# Meijer will donate to HSUS



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

Boehr , please , you have to be kidding. The HSUS hard core Individuals who align themselves with HSUS , don't shop at stores that sell leather or meat products and they're not going to be a Meijer customer.

Sending letters to the management of Meijer outlining HSUS past misdeeds is an appropriate response. Over the years individuals at Meijer who know better get advancements and new ones takeover. The new team could be totally oblivious to the facts about that alleged Humane Society organization , a fact filled correspondence could snap them to their senses.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

just sent my email to the link listed.....cant wait to hear there response!
tjstebb


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Message sent!

The answer from Meijer, as posted above, is a typical corporate copout and needs a reply.

There are some in HSUS who are not only anti hunting, fishing, and fur, but also anti meat and fish eating. How would that affect the bottom line of Meijer's meat department?

From the above here's a couple of links that might be included with your message. Does anyone have others?

I understand that this non-profit shelter does a lot of good things for our 4 legged friends with very limited funds. The girl that runs it (Erin) is studying to be a vet and how she manages to find the time and money to carry on is a mystery. If anyone can help in anyway it would be very much appreciated! Here is a link to the site:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI487.html


Before donating to HSUS here's a link leading to an article that you should read.
http://www.activistcash.com/organization_blackeye.cfm/oid/136


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Message sent....as well as information forwarded to everyone in my mail box !!!


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Sent my message yesterday...still no reponse:sad:

Edit: Sounds like there giving a pretty generic response, here's what I got back just now:

Hello Jorden,
Thank you for taking time to write us with your concern.
&#8220;The money being directed to The Humane Society of the United States is for their new Foreclosure Pets Fund, which is a grants program for animal shelters, non-sheltered rescue/adoption groups and animal care and control agencies to help establish, expand, or publicize services or programs that assist families in caring for their pets during the current economic crisis.
None of the funds will be used by The HSUS&#8212;the money is exclusively for grants to local groups.
Meijer is proud to be able to help keep pets with their families.&#8221;
The concerns of our Guests are very important to Meijer. Thank you again for bringing this to our attention.

[email protected]
bv


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I also received a "generic" response and within an hour of my email. I immediately replied with the following email:

_CK,_
_The problem with such donations is that it frees up other HSUS money, and they are very well endowed, for anti hunting, fishing, etc. campaigns and they WILL use it._


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Just sent this note to Meijer expessing my concern:

*I was just informed about your company supporting the Humane Society of the United States (i.e. pet photo contest). As a life-long hunter and outdoor enthusiast, AS WELL AS a long-time Meijer shopper, your support of this organization troubles me. If you are not aware, the HSUS happens to be a strong supporter of many anti-hunting proposals over the years, and continue to take this stance. I would like to believe your company did not realize this before you decided to support them. As a Michigan based retailer, you obviously realize the importance of hunting, fishing, and other outdoor recreation to millions of Michigan residents such as myself. Supporting a radical organization such as the HSUS should not be a priority of the Meijer Corporation. I would encourage your organization to discontinue support for the HSUS. Otherwise you may lose many loyal customers such as myself. Thank you.*

My tact was a bit more subtle. Being a "glass half full" type of person, I want to believe this was a typical corporate level bobble by some unknowing MBA who did not do adequate research before making this suggestion to their executive staff. I've seen this kind of screw-up many times in my professional career. So I'm confident Meijer will wake up and change their tune. If not, I will consider other options for my shopping.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

i just got a response to my email....it was the same generic response you all got!
i really want to believe that this is a error on their part and someone just didnt do their homework!
tjstebb


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> I also received a "generic" response and within an hour of my email. I immediately replied with the following email:
> 
> _CK,_
> _The problem with such donations is that it frees up other HSUS money, and they are very well endowed, for anti hunting, fishing, etc. campaigns and they WILL use it._


 
I added a little bit to the one i sent

The problem with such donations is that it frees up other HSUS money, and they are very well endowed, for anti hunting, fishing, etc. campaigns and they WILL use it. Also, if Meijer is so concerned with helping families during this crisis, there are plenty other organizations that does this very thing. Except for the fact that they do not use there money for eco-terrorism. As a Michigan based company, founded in my hometown of Greenville. A town centered on the outdoor lifestyle,I strongly encourage you to stop assisting an organization that there sole purpose is to terrorize our outdoor way of life.
Thank you,
Jorden


(My hometown is actually lakeview, but I live in greenville now...just thought is sounded more dramatic this way):lol:


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I got the exacted same Meijer "canned" reply!
tb


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Sent my message yesterday...still no reponse:sad:
> 
> Edit: Sounds like there giving a pretty generic responce, here's what I got back just now:
> 
> ...


Here's my E-mail back from Meijer, the automatic response.
Hello David,
Thank you for taking time to write us with your concern.
The money being directed to The Humane Society of the United States is for their new Foreclosure Pets Fund, which is a grants program for animal shelters, non-sheltered rescue/adoption groups and animal care and control agencies to help establish, expand, or publicize services or programs that assist families in caring for their pets during the current economic crisis.
None of the funds will be used by The HSUSthe money is exclusively for grants to local groups.
Meijer is proud to be able to help keep pets with their families.
The concerns of our Guests are very important to Meijer. Thank you again for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## sidnaw59 (Jan 4, 2008)

FowlDogs said:


> So, by this mentality, if the KKK were to open an adoption center for children, the opportunity to give them a $1 would be OK, because the KKK would not be using the money themselves.
> 
> Give me a break. It would give positive light to the KKK, regardless of their use of the money. And Meijer's response is just as bogus as my scenario above.
> 
> ...


I wrote to them and told them of my dismay at the orgainizations they are sponsoring. They are better causes out there, I will notify ALL my hunters to write to meijer.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Yep, got the same response within 10 minutes. At least this will put Meijer on notice that sportsmen and women are paying attention to this. I expect to see some clarification from Meijer on their media relations page soon to put out the fire.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

I sent ths off to them,

I am writing you today to alert you to a absolutely tragedy being carried out on your part, this tragedy is the donations to the terrorist group humane society of the united states(hsus). this group has known links to terrorist groups who attack americans right here in america and now you are funding it with your donations. hsus lies to the american piblic showing pictures of cute little puppies and kittens to get donations from people who think they are helping support local shelters but in reality they are duped into funding an extreme terroist group.hsus in fact wants to ban all animal use period. this would mean no more meat,no more dairy products, no clothes made from animal product,no medicines. no pets,no hunting or fishing, not even seeing eye dogs for the blind are acceptable to them and they have shown that they will resort to terrorist activities to meet their goal. if you are a pet owner,sportsman,or even just live a normal american lifestyle you should not support an organization like hsus. think about this the next time you have a bbq or give your kids a glass of milk and then think about the fact that hsus wants to ban you from doing it. this is outrageous to me and many other informed people who know the truth about hsus and we will not support companies that are willing to support such terrorist groups. if you are surprised by any of this information or are skeptical just do the research yourself and you will see the truth about hsus. PLEASE DO NOT SUPPORT TERRORISTS any money given to them is used to fund their attack on the american people thankyou


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Message sent.


----------



## FowlDogs (Jan 12, 2006)

I got the canned response too. Here is my reply.

_BV,

I received your email response to my opposition of your support of HSUS. I am extremely disturbed by your response.

Let me run a scenario by you. Let's say the Nazis are going to open an adoption center for children. Unless you are an extreme radical individual, you will agree that the Nazis were and are one of the cruelest and despicable groups to ever exist in history. And let's say that people can donate to the Nazi organization and are assured that 100% of their donation will go to fund this new adoption center. By your explanation below, it would be perfectly alright to donate money to the Nazi party.

Even if this donated money were to go to a great cause, by supporting their efforts, you are promoting their organization. You are portraying the group in a positive light because of this 1 project they are supporting that sounds good. Many people may fall into a false sense of what the core values of that group are. And the worst part is that the group would be portrayed positively without having to spend any of their own dollars to do so. And by not having to pay out to support such a project, these donations free up their general fund balance to support and promote their true cause, which is nothing short of evil.

Well, the HSUS is as horrible of a group when it comes to wanting to ban our hunting and fishing rights. The HSUS has been linked to terrorist groups such as the Earth Liberation Front (ELF) and Animal Liberation Front (ALF). They will take whatever means necessary to get a complete and total ban on hunting and fishing. 

With Meijer being a Michigan based company, the corporation has a clear understanding of the importance of hunting and fishing to our economy. The HSUS was a primary supporter of the anti-dove hunting movement and was largely responsible for the opposition to be able to afford the negative radio and television ads that ran during the campaign. Once they secured victory in the ban of dove hunting, they widely promoted the fact that they were able to defeat a hunting bill in a very pro-hunting state and indicated that this was just the first of many opportunities they would take to do what they could to get a complete ban of all hunting.

Many of the officers of HSUS are also members or have strong ties to PETA. With this relationship, there is a strong indication that the HSUS will also support the abolishment of meat for consumption. I know that the hunting and fishing department of Meijer is important to the stores financial success. I have to believe that the meat department is more important to the store many times over.

So, if you choose to continue with your campaign to give $1 to the HSUS for their feel-good project, then recognize what you are providing them in doing so. And when you loose the business of the people who see the real agenda of the HSUS, you can at least say to yourself that you knew what your were doing and did not care what it cost to the store and its employees.

I agree with the need to help our pets. I currently have 2 labrador retrievers that are extremely important to me. But you would accomplish your goal by setting up a fund to then provide support to local shelters or by partnering with local humane society organization. Remember, the HSUS has nothing to do with local animal shelters. Their name implies differently, but when you dig into the details of the organization, you will see that their agenda is not even close to the agenda of real humane societies.

Thank you,

Roger Meinert
Reed City, MI_​


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I sent a letter to Meijer and recieved the cookie cutter reply too.

I'm now in the process of emailing this info to all the local network news programs as a story idea.

I'd encourage you all to do the same!

Fight the good fight!


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> I also received a "generic" response and within an hour of my email. I immediately replied with the following email:
> 
> _CK,_
> _The problem with such donations is that it frees up other HSUS money, and they are very well endowed, for anti hunting, fishing, etc. campaigns and they WILL use it._


I understand that people don't want to support the organization in any way, but I also don't think that Meijers' response is "generic". They give a very specific response of what the money is actually for. I will continue to do my grocery shopping at Meijer, however, I won't be sending in a pet picture. I do think that the Foreclosure Pet Fund is a good cause though, and I would encourage any pro-sportsmen groups to start such a fund if they don't want to support HSUS. Foreclosures are filling the shelters with forgotten pets, and it would be great if there was more help in finding those pets new homes.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

I have sent my very "polite" email to them. . . but I have started drafting my follow up e mail to their response.

Boehr, I have to disagree with you. HSUS is the most deceptive and dangerous organization out there. They raise funds under the disguise of helping cats and dogs and then use that money for their mission against hunting, trapping, corporate farming, and animal use for medical research. Nearly 80% of the antis funding on proposal 3 came directly or indirectly from the HSUS.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

WMUAngler said:


> I understand that people don't want to support the organization in any way, but I also don't think that Meijers' response is "generic". They give a very specific response of what the money is actually for. I will continue to do my grocery shopping at Meijer, however, I won't be sending in a pet picture. I do think that the Foreclosure Pet Fund is a good cause though, and I would encourage any pro-sportsmen groups to start such a fund if they don't want to support HSUS. Foreclosures are filling the shelters with forgotten pets, and it would be great if there was more help in finding those pets new homes.


It is "generic" in the sense that they are giving us all the same response. Also there are several pro-sportsman rescue groups around the country that would be happy to find loving homes for pets of foreclosed owners...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

bombcast said:


> nicely done boys. I crafted a heart-felt message as well.
> 
> Has anyone received anything other than a "canned" message?


I haven't.

To me that means the message must be taken to the next level.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I demanded a retraction of this promotion along with a letter of apology to outdoorspeople, farmers, meat-eaters and people who wear leather shoes. :lol:


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Neal said:


> Keep in mind there are some local Humane Societies that are active against hunting. It is important to find out the stances of each individual shelter before donating to them.
> 
> The "Michigan Humane Society" is also very anti-hunting. Keep up the good work guys.


I disagree. It is important to find out IF the individual shelter sends money to anyone that lobbies against us or advertises against us, etc. If all of their money is dumped back in to helping distressed pets, then donating to them is not a bad thing, regardless of their "stance". The stance is just an opinion, and everybody's got one.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't demand anything from them. Ask for it, but don't demand. I work for a large corporation, not Meijers, and the company simply must issue the so called canned response. If a particular problem is noticed corporate legal team will form a generic response that removes them from any legal action as a result of the response. They are not allowed to respond with emotion, and if you get one response that has emotion in it, that person will soon be looking for a new job. 

Remember, they will be protecting their image, not your rights. They need to remain neutral on any sensitive issues otherwise they risk losses from both sides. 

In my opinion, what little bit of dollars they will lose if they lost 200 shoppers from this would have little to no impact on the bottom line. 

I also feel they made a mistake in supporting this contest. However, they are not going to admit it publicly. My bet is they won't make the same mistake twice. You could ask them as some sort of retribution, to make a donation to one of your worth while causes you feel strongly about, say ducks unlimited, AKC, etc. This would send the messgae very well to the anti hunting groups and remove Meijer from the risk of legal action.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

snowman11 said:


> I disagree. It is important to find out IF the individual shelter sends money to anyone that lobbies against us or advertises against us, etc. If all of their money is dumped back in to helping distressed pets, then donating to them is not a bad thing, regardless of their "stance". The stance is just an opinion, and everybody's got one.


If they're stance is anti-hunting, through policy, lobbying, or contributions to anti-hunting campaigns, they will get no money from me. You can still help out domestic pets through a pro or neutral hunting shelter.


----------



## wapiti777 (Jan 18, 2008)

Meijer must be getting swamped with this. I have gotten no reply after the one day promised response time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

_The money [is] being directed to ... animal care and control agencies to help establish, expand, or publicize services or programs that assist families in caring for their pets during the current economic crisis."_


Call me a conspiracy theorist, but "animal care and control agencies" sounds pretty vague to me. It does sound like the purpose of this campaign is to benefit agencies that help pets. I have to wonder though, to a far left animal rights group like HSUS, might an agency that spearheads an effort to ban bowhunting be considered an "animal care" agency?


_"None of the funds will be used by The HSUSthe money is exclusively for grants to local groups."_


But who ultimately selects which groups get funding? HSUS, right? They could channel the money to groups like I mentioned above and it's at HSUS's discretion, not Meijer's. 

Also, why the middle man? Couldn't Meijer channel our donations directly to local shelters? Why send it up the chain through a national organization and let them trickle it back down? You're adding in administrative costs that weaken the effect of the campaign.

Again, I'm sure I sound paranoid, but I don't trust these guys any farther than I can throw them. Well, that might not be true... but as an organization they're certainly worth keeping within rifle range!

KW


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Neal said:


> If they're stance is anti-hunting, through policy, lobbying, or contributions to anti-hunting campaigns, they will get no money from me. You can still help out domestic pets through a pro or neutral hunting shelter.


That's great.

Now who's done it?

This is the problem...everyone is quick to bitch that Meijer is supporting the HSUS, but nobody is exactly stepping up to put sportsmen in a good light.

When was the last time your local sportsman's club made a generous donation to a shelter or rescue group? Those are the people that are "pro-HSUS" or "pro-PETA"...and instead of trying to show them that hunters give a damn, they all sit on the sideline bitching, "animal lovers are nutjobs". 

A good portion of the membership of rescues are still anti-hunting/animal rights people...and they are that way because the only side they see is the bad side. When you work in a situation where you are contacted by a vets office because a hunter stopped in and dropped his dogs off to be euthanized because they "wouldn't hunt"...or get called by the hunter himself with the statement "you've got ten days or I shoot them"...well what do you expect their attitude to be when that is the only interactions they ever have with hunters, because they choose not to hunt. 

The ONLY rescues that are "pro hunting" are that way because PEOPLE WHO HUNT VOLUNTEER. 

Again, how many of you are making donations of time, money or supplies, even to groups that are neutral or pro hunting? My guess is VERY FEW...and that is the reason that hunters lose. Everybody likes to bitch from the armchair, but nobody wants to actually make sacrifices for their cause.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Now who's done it?


I'll start with me, I have supported the Macomb County H.S. as well as the Sanilac County rescue over the years with their fundraising. I have also donated to "Paws With a Cause"

I am also a active member in Safari Club International who over the years have offered reward money several times in instances of animal cruelity.

I step up to put sportsmen in a positive light every day, especially with the non-hunter.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Realistically Neal...what percentage of sportsmen do you think put their money/time where their mouth is? 

My guess is less than 10%.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

boehr said:


> I wonder if some that want to boycott everything that they believe to be against hunting or fishing also will have nothing to do with anyone who breaks a hunting or fishing law because those people also hurt the image of those that do hunt and fish legally. I see so much hypocrisy in posts sometimes that I believe some don't post their true feelings but post to be jumping on what they believe the bandwagon agrees with in many matters. Again just my opinion.
> 
> I myself would not be an outright supporter of HSUS but I have and would support some things that the Humane Society does in regards to pets like dogs etc. If they didn't do anything, and they do a lot in that area, then would sportsmen foot the bill to take care of that too? I think not and dont think they should but someone has too.


Boehr
I don't think you understand the difference between the Michigan Humane Society and the HSUS. They are not the same. HSUS is the enemy. They want to eliminate all domesticated animals, all hunting, all fishing, the freekin fish in your childs aquarium. They are evil, they are our enemy, they are against all that is American, our culture. Any positive press they get is bad for us. Meijer needs to distance their company from this organization.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Boehr
> I don't think you understand the difference between the Michigan Humane Society and the HSUS. They are not the same. HSUS is the enemy. They want to eliminate all domesticated animals, all hunting, all fishing, the freekin fish in your childs aquarium. They are evil, they are our enemy, they are against all that is American, our culture. Any positive press they get is bad for us. Meijer needs to distance their company from this organization.


This is the god's truth...up until about 30 minutes ago, I had never heard of HSUS in my entire life and, I consider myself to be somewhat of a politically conscious and aware individual. When I first saw the thread header, I thought that HSUS was perhaps some sort of Oriental sidedish or like. However; it now appears to be some villinous organization out to stop somebody's core way of life in it's tracks. 

I have purused their website and I don't see anything that indicates they are for the total abolishment of hunting. I would be agin'um too if somebody gave me some real life examples of this organization doing all the things you say they do. 

Frankly, if they are such a sinister organization that so many make them out to be, I don't see why you should be so concerned about Meijer's needing to put distance between them and HSUS. Wouldn't the logical response be you putting distance between yourself and Meijers? 

Again, don't shoot the messenger, kids. I'm just asking the question.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I know exactly the difference between the two which is why I posted that I would not be an outright supporter of HSUS! I also posted that I would support the Humane Society which I was talking about those societies other than the Unitied States Society which there are a number of them. Michigan, Florida, Orlando, on and on and on.

As far as HSUS and my posted statement as to outright support of HSUS, that stands as posted but that doesn't mean I will not shop at Meijers because of some donation they make to HSUS. As I have posted in a Wal-art thread, I will shop where I can get the best deal for me.

All one has to do is read my posts, they say exactly what I mean. You will not find any post of mine that states I support HSUS which is the Humane Society of the United States. It states I will support and have supported the Humane Society meaning other Humane Societies which is why Humane Society was spelled out verses just written as HSUS!


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

U.S. Sportsmens Alliance

801 Kingsmill Parkway, Columbus, OH 43229

Ph. 614/888-4868  Fax 614/888-0326

Website: www.ussportsmen.org  E-mail: [email protected]



FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE Contact: Cory Johnson (614) 888-4868 ext. 214

April 25, 2008 Sharon Hayden (614) 888-4868 ext. 226



Meijer Supporting Anti-Hunting Movement with Photo Contest





(Columbus, Ohio) - Meijer, a Michigan-based regional chain of retail superstores, has aligned itself with the anti-hunting group, The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), in an online pet photo contest.

It has refused a U.S. Sportsmens Alliance (USSA) request to abandon the partnership.

According to information on the Meijer website, for each person that enters the contest, Meijer will donate $1, up to a maximum of $5,000, to the HSUS Foreclosure Pets Fund.

The money donated to HSUS through this promotion, while not going directly to its anti-hunting campaign, will free up money from the organizations general fund that can be used to attack the rights of sportsmen.

The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance, the nations leading sportsmens advocacy organization, has urged Meijer to end its support of HSUS, but the company refused.

While my answer probably isnt going to completely satisfy you, it is important that you (USSA) and your members understand that we understand what you are saying. We believe that we have funneled this money away from the Humane Society and instead put it to use where we really wanted it, which is helping families and helping rescued animals, said Meijer vice president of corporate communications and public affairs, Stacie Behler. Our goal here was not to provide funding for the Humane Society of the United States, but instead for a fund that would be funneled out nationally.

Behler did recognize that hunters and sportsmen are a huge customer base for Meijer and mentioned that the company has already received messages and emails from concerned sportsmen and some of those messages identified other sportsmen-friendly national organizations that will be helped in future programs.

Sportsmen must send Meijer a strong message that its support of HSUS, the largest anti-hunting organization in the world, is not appreciated, said Bud Pidgeon, president of USSA. I encourage everyone to call and write the company to express your disappointment at the alienation of sportsmen this collaboration causes.

The HSUS is Americas leading opponent of hunting, fishing and trapping. It led the charge in a a 2006 ballot campaign to ban dove hunting in Meijers home state of Michigan, contributing $1.6 million to the effort. It opposes hunting on National Wildlife Refuges and other public lands. In fact, the organization is a plaintiff in an ongoing federal lawsuit to ban hunting on the refuges, and is the lead plaintiff in other suits to manipulate the Endangered Species Act to ban outdoor sports. HSUS does not operate or oversee animal shelters or have any legal controls over them.

Meijer is a seller of sporting goods and hunting licenses and indicates on its website that it operates 184 locations throughout Michigan, Illinois, Ohio, Indiana and Kentucky.

Sportsmen can make a difference. Companies such as Iams, General Mills, Accor Hotels, Pet Safe, Sears and Ace Hardware ended relationships with HSUS after thousands of sportsmen levied strong protest.

Sportsmen should contact Meijer CEO and President Hank Meijer at 2929 Walker Ave. NW, Grand Rapids, Michigan, 49544-9428; phone  (616) 453-6711; fax  (616) 791-2572; email  [email protected] and demand that the company end its financial support of HSUS.

The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance is a national association of sportsmen and sportsmens organizations that protects the rights of hunters, anglers and trappers in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and through public education programs. For more information about the U.S. Sportsmens Alliance and its work, call (614) 888-4868 or visit its website, www.ussportsmen.org.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I also have followed meijer's lead by sending a cookie cutter comment thanks to one of you and my cut and paste feature.

I don't believe any of this will end this promotional contest but I do believe we are doing what we can to show them we are a group with a voice.

How many times do you think meijers has recieved letters from the HSUS because they support sport hunting? I would guess that they have a cookie cutter response to those people as well.

The MOST important thing is that we are being active in this fight to support our way of life.

Would you give up your childrens right to Hunt, Fish and Trap if all pets could have a home? I wouldn't.

If you are not part of the solution you are the problem.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Riva said:


> This is the god's truth...up until about 30 minutes ago, I had never heard of HSUS in my entire life and, I consider myself to be somewhat of a politically conscious and aware individual. ..............


As an outdoorsman, a hunter and I presume a frequent visitor to this site and other sites that are similar, I would argue that you are neither politically conscience or aware of the things that are happening around you.

http://www.activistcash.com/index.cfm
search the above site for HSUS & Peta
http://www.peta.org/campaigns/ar-responsiblebreeders.asp
read this, it is PETA, one in the same

Now for a few quotes. Google the folks named. Google Wayne Pacell. Read all this stuff and then let us know what you think of HSUS & PETA and the others.

"It is time we demand an end to the misguided and abusive concept of animal ownership. The first step on this long, but just, road would be ending the concept of pet ownership." Elliot Katz, President "In Defense of Animals," Spring 1997 

"Pet ownership is an absolutely abysmal situation brought about by human manipulation." Ingrid Newkirk, national director, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PeTA), "Just Like Us?" Harper's, August 1988, p. 50.

"Let us allow the dog to disappear from our brick and concrete jungles--from our firesides, from the leather nooses and chains by which we enslave it." John Bryant, Fettered Kingdoms: An Examination of A Changing Ethic Washington, DC: People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, (PeTA), 1982, p. 15.

"You don't have to own squirrels and starlings to get enjoyment from them ... One day, we would like an end to pet shops and the breeding of animals. [Dogs] would pursue their natural lives in the wild ... they would have full lives, not wasting at home for someone to come home in the evening and pet them and then sit there and watch TV," Ingrid Newkirk, national director, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PeTA), Chicago Daily Herald, March 1, 1990.

"We have no ethical obligation to preserve the different breeds of livestock produced through selective breeding. One generation and out. We have no problem with the extinction of domestic animals. They are creations of human selective breeding." Wayne Pacelle, Senior VP of Humane Society of the US, formerly of Friends of Animals and Fund for Animals, Animal People, May, 1993

"Breeders must be eliminated! As long as there is a surplus of companion animals in the concentration camps referred to as "shelters", and they are killing them because they are homeless, one should not be allowed to produce more for their own amusement and profit. If you know of a breeder in the Los Angeles area, whether commercial or private, legal or illegal, let us know and we will post their name, location, phone number so people can write them letters telling them 'Don't Breed or Buy, While Others DIE.'" "Breeders! Let's get rid of them too!" Campaign on Animal Defense League's website, September 2, 2003.

"I'm not only uninterested in having children. I am opposed to having children. Having a purebred human baby is like having a purebred dog; it is nothing but vanity, human vanity." Ingrid Newkirk, PeTA's founder and president, New Yorker, April 23, 2003. 

"The bottom line is that people don't have the right to manipulate or to breed dogs and cats ... If people want toys, they should buy inanimate objects. If they want companionship, they should seek it with their own kind," Ingrid Newkirk, founder, president and former national director, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PeTA), Animals, May/June 1993

"Six million people died in concentration camps, but six billion broiler chickens will die this year in slaughterhouses." Ingrid Newkirk, founder, president and former national director, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, as quoted in Chip Brown, "She's A Portrait of Zealotry in Plastic Shoes," Washington Post, November 13, 1983, p. B10.

"We feel that animals have the same rights as retarded human child because they are equal mentally in terms of dependence on others." Alex Pacheco, Director, PETA, New York Times, January 14, 1989. 

*"The life of an ant and that of my child should be granted equal consideration." Michael W. Fox, Scientific Director and former Vice President, The Humane Society of the United States,* The Inhumane Society, New York, 1990.

"To those people who say, `My father is alive because of animal experimentation,' I say `Yeah, well, good for you. This dog died so your father could live.' Sorry, but I am just not behind that kind of trade off." Bill Maher, PETA celebrity spokesman.

"Even if animal tests produced a cure [for AIDS], 'we'd be against it.'" Ingrid Newkirk, national director, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PeTA), as quoted in Fred Barnes, "Politics," Vogue, September 1989, p. 542.

"Our goal is to get sport hunting in the same category as cock fighting and dog fighting." Wayne Pacelle, Senior VP Humane Society of the US (HSUS), formerly of Friends of Animals and Fund for Animals, (Bozeman (MT) Daily Chronicle, October 8, 1991.

"We are going to use the ballot box and the democratic process to stop all hunting in the United States ... We will take it species by species until all hunting is stopped in California. Then we will take it state by state. *Wayne Pacelle,* Senior VP Humane Society of the US (HSUS), formerly of Friends of Animals and Fund for Animals, Full Cry Magazine, October 1, 1990. 

"Eating meat is primitive, barbaric, and arrogant." Ingrid Newkirk, founder, president and former national director, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PeTA), as quoted in Charles Griswold, Jr., "Q&A," Washington City Paper, December 20, 1985, p. 44.

"To give a child animal products is a form of child abuse." Neal Barnard, Medical Advisor, PETA, from Bernard's book, Food For Life. 

"Probably everything we do is a publicity stunt ... we are not here to gather members, to please, to placate, to make friends. We're here to hold the radical line." Ingrid Newkirk, PeTA's president and founder, USA Today, September 3, 1991.

"Humane care (of animals) is simply sentimental, sympathetic patronage." Dr. Michael W. Fox, *Humane Society of the US*, in 1988 Newsweek interview.

"We would be foolish and silly not to unite with people in the public health sector, the environmental community, [and] unions, to try to challenge corporate agriculture." Wayne Pacelle, Senior VP Humane Society of the US, formerly of Friends of Animals and Fund for Animals, at the Animal Rights 2002" Convention, July 1, 2002.

"If we are not able to bring the churches, the synagogues, [and] the mosques around to the animal rights view, we will never make large-scale progress for animal rights in the United States." Norm Phelps, Program Director, Fund for Animals: "Animal Rights 2002" convention, July 2, 2002.

"We are not terrorists, but we are a threat. We are a threat both economically and philosophically. Our power is not in the right to vote but the power to stop production. We will break the law and destroy property until we win." Dr. Steven Best, speaking at International Animal Rights Gathering 2005. The Telegram (UK) July 17, 2005. [On the contrary. Some animal rights groups have been deemed domestic terrorist organizations by the FBI.]

"Here's a little model I'm going to show you here. I didn't have any incense, but -- this is a crude incendiary device. It is a simple plastic jug, which you fill with gasoline and oil. You put in a sponge, which is soaked also in flammable liquid -- I couldn't find an incense stick, but this represents that. You put the incense stick in here, light it, place it -- underneath the 'weapon of mass destruction,' light the incense stick - sandalwood works nice -- and you destroy the profits that are brought about through animal and earth abuse. That's about -- two dollars. " Rodney Coronado, animal rights felon for the 1992 Michigan State University firebombing, and recipient of PeTA funds, speaking at "National conference on Organized Resistance, American University, Washington DC, January 26, 2003.

Note: Coronado pled guilty to the charges stemming from the 1992 MSU arson case but even so, PeTA donated $45,200 to the Coronado Support Committee in 1995. During the previous year, while Coronado was still on the loose and living underground, PeTA granted a loan (not yet repaid) to Coronado's father for $25,000. 

*"If someone is killing, on a regular basis, thousands of animals, and if that person can only be stopped in one way by the use of violence, then it is certainly a morally justifiable solution." *Jerry Vlasak, spokesman for Animal Defense League, April 1, 2004.

"It is dangerous to engage in even the most innocuous-seeming discourse with the FBI/ Homeland Security/ a local detective." Ingrid Newkirk, PeTA's founder and president, letter to activists posted on Yahoo, March 17, 2003.

There are about 2,000 people prepared at any one time to take action for us ... The children [of targeted scientists and executives] are enjoying a lifestyle built on the blood and abuse of innocent animals. Why should they be allowed to close the door on that and sit down and watch TV and enjoy themselves when animals are suffering and dying because of the actions of the family breadwinner? They are a justifiable target for protest. Robin Webb, ALF leader, Sunday Herald (Scotland) Sept. 19, 2004. 

"It won't ruin our movement if someone gets killed in an animal rights action. It's going to happen sooner or later. The Animal Liberation Front, the Earth Liberation Front -- sooner or later there's going to be someone getting hurt. And we have to accept that fact. It's going to happen. It's not going to hurt our movement. Our movement will go on. And it's important that we not let the bully pulpit of the FBI and the other oppression agencies stop us from what we're doing. They are the violent ones. They are the terrorists ... we have to keep doing what we're doing." Jerry Vlasak, PCRM spokesman and Director of ADL, speaking at the Animal Rights 2004 convention (July 8-11).

"I don't think you'd have to kill -- assassinate -- too many ... I think for 5 lives, 10 lives, 15 human lives, we could save a million, 2 million, 10 million non-human lives." Jerry Vlasak, Animal Rights 2003 Convention, June, 2003. 

"Hit them in their personal lives, visit their homes. Actively target U.S. military establishments within the United States... strike hard and fast and retreat in anonymity. Select another location, strike again hard and fast and quickly retreat in anonymity ... Do not get caught. DO NOT GET CAUGHT. Do not get sent to jail. Stay alert, keep active, and keep fighting." Craig Rosenbraugh, radical animal rights spokesperson for terrorism and a recipient of PeTA funds, in Open letter to activists, published on the Independent Media Center website, March 17, 2003.

"Arson, property destruction, burglary and theft are 'acceptable crimes' when used for the animal cause." Alex Pacheco, Director, PETA. 

"Property destruction is a legitimate political tool called economic sabotage, and it's meant to attack businesses and corporations." David Barbarash, Spokesperson for the *Animal Liberation Front *(ALF), NPR radio show, "The Connection" January 7, 2002.

"Damaging the enemy financially is fair game." Alex Pacheco, animal rights radical, PeTA co-founder and one of its original 3 board members, Washington City Paper, December 18, 1987.

"Our nonviolent tactics are not as effective. We ask nicely for years and get nothing. Someone makes a threat, and it works." *Ingrid Newkirk*, PeTA's founder and president, US News and World Report, April 8, 2002.

"I openly hope that it [hoof-and-mouth disease] comes here. It will bring economic harm only for those who profit from giving people heart attacks and giving animals a concentration camp-like existence. It would be good for animals, good for human health and good for the environment." Ingrid Newkirk, *PeTA founder *and president, ABC News interview April 2, 2001. 

"We have found that civil disobedience and direct action has been powerful in generating massive attention in our communities ... and has been very effective in traumatizing our targets." JP Goodwin, Committee to Abolish the Fur Trade, National Animal Rights Convention '97, June 27, 1997, now employed by the *Humane Society of the United States*


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

Message sent.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Your quote post should be the first thing we see everytime we log into this site. Forever. 

Nicely done.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Good job Bobby, there are so many people unaware of HSUS goals. They are busy in every state trying to enact legislation against dog owners, breeders, hunters. They are behind mandatory spay neuter laws, that are being put on the books in many municipalities. Their expressed goal is to become the N.R.A. of the animal rights fight, to that goal they have raised an impressive war chest to use against us. We must keep on our toes and continue to inform those unaware of the Aristas goals.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Sent message. I don't shop at Meijers now nor will I probably ever. i mean has anyone ever been to the one on Pierson road in Flint(closest to me). It's a sespool in there. Keep up the good work sportsman to preserve our traditions. If theres ever a day myself or my kids cannot hunt or fish, I'm movin to Canada.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I just heard on the news this morning that Meijers backed out of this! Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

The local radio station 92.1 WCSR in Hillsdale ran an short piece on this. I reckon they get their news from AP or such but the few sentences they spent on the subject clearly put us sportsman in a bad light. Essentially we forced Meijer to stop supporting the Humane Society (Not the HSUS) which was donating money from a picture contest to assist those poor folks who are dealing with forclosure. 

They'll be receiving an email shortly to shed some clarification on their canned story... 

My sister up until this weekend though that the HSUS was just the umbrella for the entire Humane Society canvas. Hard to believe as she was a scientist with Pfizer's animal research division. I find this true with a lot of people... the HSUS has pulled one over on the animal lovers of the US.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

hmmmf

shoulda saw that coming i guess

always forget that the news never favors the truth


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

Rootsy said:


> My sister up until this weekend though that the HSUS was just the umbrella for the entire Humane Society canvas. Hard to believe as she was a scientist with Pfizer's animal research division. I find this true with a lot of people... the HSUS has pulled one over on the animal lovers of the US.


 
this is precisely why hsus is worse than any other animal rights group out there because they con people into beleiving just that and make millions by their deceit. they are wolves in sheeps clothing. and people think they are supportig something good and in reality are supporting an attack on their own way of life. I think many people would be appalled to find out the truth about where their money really goes when they support hsus


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam I received this reply from Stacie Behler, Vice President for Corporate Communications & Public Affairs, this morning. I had sent a brief comment last night asking them to reconsider their position with H.S.U.S.. Email content:

"Our program was an outgrowth of our history of supporting local humane societies. We were not aware of the concerns that exist among hunters about HSUS. As you know, we have strongly supported the hunting community over many decades. 



We have discontinued our donation program as a result of the feedback. No new funds will be collected.



The funds that were collected will be used exclusively for their Foreclosure Pets Fund, which is a grants program for animal shelters, non-sheltered rescue/adoption groups and animal care and control agencies to establish, expand, or publicize services or programs that assist families caring for their pets during the current economic crisis."

Good job, everyone, but stay alert. These issues will ALWAYS be there.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

well i need some shotgun shells for turkey season and and some just for practice, like earlier suggested i think i will stop by meijer tonight on my way home and pick them up there.....if i can locate the manager i might even tell him why i am glad to being bringing my buisness to them...
tjstebb


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

This stunt was typical HSUS proticol for raising funds. Tug on the heartstrings of pet owners to fund their real campaign against hunting, trapping, corporate farming, animal use for medical research . . .

I never heard what became of this and the original press release is no longer on the web. In March of 2006 the Attorney General of Louisiana opened an investigation of HSUS fund raising in the wake of Hurricane Katrina. HSUS went nationwide with their campaign to "help the pets of Katrina" (sounds vaguely familiar doesn't it - this time foreclosures, that time Hurricane).

The Rumor I had heard was that HSUS pulled in almost $20 million to help the pets of Katrina but spent less than 5% on the intended purpose. 2006 just happens to be the same year they dumped a couple million in Michigan on proposal 3.

The onging battle is to continue to inform people of who the HSUS is and what their mission is. Just look at this thread. How many "informed sportsman" had no idea about HSUS.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Sorry - I underestimated their take. It seems it was more like $32 million.

"In a similar episode, HSUS raised a reported $32 million in the wake of the Hurricane Katrina disaster, promising to use the funds to rescue and reunite lost pets with their owners. But since March 2006, Louisiana Attorney General Charles Fotis office has been investigating what happened to the majority of those funds, which HSUS does not appear to have used for Katrina-related rescues."

Here is the link.

www.consumerfreedom.com/pressrelease_detail.cfm?release=207 


Here is another of interest.

www.outsidethebeltway.com/archives/2006/04/humane_society_of_the_united_states_under_investigation/


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

It appears that there are 2 different links to the story on mlive

I tried to post the following on both. The one link appears to have allowed my comment. The other gives me an error and is apparently broken.


http://www.mlive.com/business/index....ciety_con.html

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/...fter_spor.html




> The HSUS is a shady organization at best. It's misuse of funds is well documented. We hunters and sportsmen gladly support rescue shelters and the animals in need of those services. The HSUS has absolutely nothing to do with local animal shelters. They use the name to elicit donations from people who want to help.
> 
> Some reading on the HSUS
> 
> ...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Send those links to Meijer.


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Send those links to Meijer.


good call, sending now.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

After a couple heckling emails from me and hundreds more from like-minded outdoorsmen, I received this email from Meijer customer service this morning:

Hello Kevin,

Thank you for coming by the site and taking the time to write us regarding information on the pet photo contest donations.

*We are discontinuing our donation portion of our pet photo contest.*

Thank you for writing, Kevin, and for taking the time to voice your concern.

[email protected]
bv


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*My Email to Meijer:*

Sir or Madam,
I applaud Meijer's decision to drop the photo contest which funneled money toward a HSUS project to protect pets. Please understand that sportsmen and women go to great lengths to aid pets that are in dire straits. However, as you by now know, HSUS is a stridently anti hunting and fishing organization that rests in the outer fringes of common sense on issues dealing with animals. Below you will find a couple of links leading to news articles about the real HSUS. They are indeed shocking to the uninformed.

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/pressrelease_detail.cfm?release=207

http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/archives/2006/04/humane_society_of_the_united_states_under_investigation/

http://www.activistcash.com/organization_blackeye.cfm/oid/136
On a related point:
From a Grand Rapids Press Article April 29, 2008:
"It's really outrageous that the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance would try to prevent foreclosure victims from getting help,' said Michael Markarian, Humane Society executive vice president.
Without directly criticizing Meijer, Markarian suggested the retailer may have made a mistake by siding with what he called an industry trade group.
'We feel any business would want to be on the side of protecting pets and a group that has more than 10 million members rather than on the side of a fringe group," Markarian said."
Mr. Markarian is out of touch with the U.S. Sportsman's Alliance and those who support this group. Sportsman accross the country and the State of Michigan have a long history of supporting causes and organizations that give aid and succor to pets. We would be more than willing to help with pets affected by forclosures as long as the money and effort has no connection with HSUS. Any money directed at their projects only frees up resources for the organization to continue fighting hunting and fishing rights across the country.
Meijer did the right thing in distancing itself from HSUS which, unfortunately, has been associated with the outstanding efforts of The Humane Society in regard to animal rescue, recovery, and protection.
Sinerely,
Milton F. Whitmore


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, this whole thing might work in HSUS's favor. The US Sportsmans Alliance is getting lambasted all over the internet now for being "anti-pet." Most people don't realize what a radical group the Humane Society is and how their donations would free up HSUS general fund dollars to use in their more radical campaigns. All people see is the Alliance getting in the way of Meijer helping pets. It would be smart of the Alliance now to step into HSUS's role and get that money distributed to local animal shelters.

KW


----------



## TRAILER TRASH (Oct 4, 2006)

Meijer has dropped the program.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

a freind of mine at Meijer says today they are being targeted by
pro-pet groups and pet owners. Pet owners are threatening to boycott stores. when does it end?

jimmy


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

jimmy johans said:


> a freind of mine at Meijer says today they are being targeted by
> pro-pet groups and pet owners. Pet owners are threatening to boycott stores. when does it end?
> 
> jimmy


Pretty easy solution for Meijers, donate the money to a pet rescue shelter who is not anti -hunting.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Neal said:


> Pretty easy solution for Meijers, donate the money to a pet rescue shelter who is not anti -hunting.


Amen to that. At lunchtime today, I emailed just that suggestion to Meijer customer service! How great would it be if USSA got behind that idea? If my understanding is correct, Meijer's maximum contribution to HSUS was only going to be $5000. How great would it be to see a pro-hunting group partner with Meijer to sponsor that kind of donation to a local, hunter-friendly shelter. I'd put $25 towards a shelter donation in USSA's name!

KW


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

As would I!!!! If anyone has anything together in that regard, please PM me so I can contribute!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

k9wernet said:


> Amen to that. At lunchtime today, I emailed just that suggestion to Meijer customer service! How great would it be if USSA got behind that idea? If my understanding is correct, Meijer's maximum contribution to HSUS was only going to be $5000. How great would it be to see a pro-hunting group partner with Meijer to sponsor that kind of donation to a local, hunter-friendly shelter. *I'd put $25 towards a shelter donation in USSA's name!*
> 
> KW


----------

